# Buisness Name



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok looking for a business name that could be used for different products. So I have always hated picking names and could only come up with one that met my credentials.

Is usable for a different type of product/service. (naturalbnb I didn't say what bnb stands for so I can come up with something)

Has a website available (I purchased it already as I get them free)

I can get a business license for this name (already checked into it)

So I came up with naturalbnb because its not too long and its only thing I could think of. I plan on using mostly natural products and was thinking natural bath and beauty supplies but shortened it. 

What do you all think? Should I come up with something different? If so any suggestions?


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 20, 2009)

OK I see someone started out with a NO and I wouldn't have asked if I didn't have any doubts. So what I will do is give this the 5 days to run through and if 70% like it I will stick with it. Otherwise I will come up with a different name. 

Any suggestions on a better name?

EDIT: Natural B'N'B is the way it would normaly be


----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2009)

Naturalbnb says what it is....so, good.  I visualise it as 'Natural B&B'.

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 20, 2009)

I have not placed a vote. I want to point out that with millions of people making selling handmade soap, BnB, you will need a name that stands out. You will need to really brand yourself. Natural does not stand out or catch attention. "What kind of soap do you use?" "I use Natutal", it's kinda like the "whos on 1st" senario.

As for suggestions, you have to give us more to go on.

I looked up natural in the thesaurus & found these:

 essential,  indigenous,  inherent, instinct (ive), intuitive,  native, universal, candid, genuine,  provincial,  simple, sincere, pure,  whole  

I think any one of those words would make a great B&B biz name. The name could be just the 1 word & then you could have a tag line.

EX) Whole or Whole BnB
Natural bath products for the whole you.

EX) Simple ir Simple BnB
Simply, natural bath and body care


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 20, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Naturalbnb says what it is....so, good.  I visualise it as 'Natural B&B'.
> 
> Tanya



I may go ahead and license the business as Natural B&B as that would work. If I use that then I will keep the page as naturalbnb.com 

I also got .info I am just waiting for godaddy's slow updating so I can edit my files and have them up and running. I have used my other URL's as test's but I don't give the URL's out for unrelated products in forums and figured as I build my webpage I could get feedback from here.

EDIT: Sugestions for name would be nice.


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 21, 2009)

The words "B&B" or "B'n'B" immediately make me think of "Bed and Breakfast"..... sorry! 

I think you need something a little catchier, like Tabitha said!


----------



## kwahlne (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with Tab.  If I saw something that said Natural BnB, I wouldn't click on it or have any interest in it.  It doesn't catch my attention.  I would try to think of something a little more snazzy or catchy that will make someone be drawn to visit your store/site.


----------



## surf girl (Mar 21, 2009)

As per Tabitha, I think "Natural" is too bland a name.  And as per Ashley, the B&B or B'n'B makes me think Bed & Breakfast.  Sorry     but I voted No.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree as well - Natural doesn't have any catch in it for me and whenever I see B&B or BnB I also think of a Bed & Breakfast.

Let me ask you this....you use the nickname Desert Gold Hound - maybe you could somehow incorporate a portion of this into your company name since this obviously means something to you....Maybe Desert Gold Soaps or Desert Gold Bath & Body Products?

I hope this helps - I went through about 3 names before I ended up with this one - I wanted to find one that stands out - means something to me - reflects where I am and what I do.  I make more than soap but my primary business is soap and once you have the name you create your logo, then work on your brand recognition.

Just remember, we're all here to help you - we like seeing people succed in this business because it is attainable.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 22, 2009)

You all don't have any idea on how many business classes I have taken. It is soooooo hard doing this part of your business as it does set a first impression. I have no problem dealing incorporating business and have had every one excepted first time but I cant think up good names LOL.

I used to do web design and man I have no artistic skills so when the team started splitting I had to shut down. I cant do arts or any of that I had to just do the coding (was much easier then) and everyone else had there spot. Our proof reader loved me because I kept her busy with corrections. My point is I am not very creative when it comes to putting stuff in front of others. 

I don't know that I wont to use desert gold in the name as the length is kind of long, I need to think of the URL and would like a shorter name (although it has an awesome ring to it). 

Keep the names coming...I think I may need one! I have no imagination when it comes to this type of thing. 

I sent a PM to one of the mod’s asking if I could offer a competition on name and give the winner a prize but am awaiting acceptance/denial on this and will only do so with consent.

EDIT: Lindy I remeber reading your post about your name and seeing some of the changes. It was a very good artical and what drove me to post this about my name.


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 22, 2009)

Going to double post again do to length. 

I just had a thought about length. I have told past customers to just abbreviate their name for the URL and buy the full URL with a pointer to their home page. So yea I guess I can go a little longer. 

There is still a problem and that is my nick name and I do not wont to use in my business because its my personal screen name and I like to keep it separate. But your name gave me an idea. 

I live in Lake Havasu City and we have the London Bridge here so I might use this in the name. 

London Bridge Soap Factory ~~ but I will do other items so I don't think so. Also we have a LB candle factory I don't wont anyone to link us. 
London Bridge Bath and Beauty~~ What do you all think. 
London Bridge Body Products ~~ Maybe Thoughts 
London Bridge Soaps Plus ~~ Iffy for me but maybe you all let me know.

EDIT: READ through your names and I like one. It has a nice sound here.
London Bridge Bath and Body -- I think I like this one.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 22, 2009)

London Bridge Bath & Body has a good ring to it and since we all remember our nursery song it makes it easy to remember....

Good one!


----------



## heartsong (Mar 22, 2009)

*x*

my opinion only- naturalbnb-i have a hard time relating to, even tho i am familiar with the terminology.  when i first saw that, i asked myself, is that misspelled? picking a name that reflects your biz can be very time consuming and stressful.  it is a reflection of how you would like the world to see you-a reflection of self.

good luck to you!

monet


----------



## carebear (Mar 22, 2009)

i wouldn't choose a name that has to be deciphered...  that one just isn't clear enough, then once it's figured out it's still not special enough...


----------



## MsBien (Mar 23, 2009)

How about *London Bridge Naturals*?  That way you get to keep the "natural" and have a catchier name.

Stacie


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 23, 2009)

MsBien said:
			
		

> How about *London Bridge Naturals*?  That way you get to keep the "natural" and have a catchier name.
> 
> Stacie



WOW what do you others think I LIKE IT. It leaves the name open for expansion as I was thinking aoubt also opening a "off grid" business and this would work for both business. I could expand into almost any direction.


----------



## jbarad (Mar 23, 2009)

desert_gold_hound said:
			
		

> MsBien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it


----------



## surf girl (Mar 23, 2009)

I like London Bridge Bath & Body, and I also like London Bridge Naturals (although you can't tell what the business sells from the name - natural foods? natural wool dyes? natural homeopathic medicines?...).  (Desert Gold Bath & Body is also good).


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 23, 2009)

*Hmm*

I probably will just read this. Names are my fun but i'll let you people discuss this awhile then i'll give a name or two lol.


----------



## heartsong (Mar 23, 2009)

i like DESERT GOLD: naturals, bodyworks, etc, but DEFINITELY desert gold.  then maybe a picture of the bridge as a logo?  that would make a NICE soap stamp!  and anchors your product for the "locals".

monet


----------

